# Cincinnati Summer Open 2008



## JBCM627 (Jul 19, 2008)

On Aug. 16. Info here and website here.

Its coming up quick. So, who on here is going? what events? Will 7x7 no breath be the mystery event?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm about 80% I'm going


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 19, 2008)

I vote for 5x5 being the mystery event.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 19, 2008)

im about 55% im going

my dad said yes but my mom is undecided about it and she is driving me this time.
also, we have to find someone to watch my younger siblings because my dad is working... so yeah.

hopefully i will be attending tho


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 19, 2008)

100% for me. The library's 23 minutes away according to yahoo maps.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 19, 2008)

**off-topic**
hey pcharles- were you at the spring open?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was the guy with really long emo-ish hair.


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2008)

It's less than a 3 hour drive for me... so assuming I can get off work (which shouldn't be a problem), I will be there.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 19, 2008)

haha, i was the girl with the purple polo on =]
the only girl.... except for two others haha, but i was the only one who made it into finals


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 19, 2008)

i might go, about 4 hrs away for me


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bring your 2x2 Phil, Dakota's trying to beat your record.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, so tempting. I didn't think i would see another Cincinnati competition until 2009. That is great, the area will see a spike in talent at this rate.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dave, I heard you guys are trying to organize one in the Niagara area, too? Its possible we will have a few people from Ohio up there if you manage to get it worked out. Someone else wants to organize one in Youngstown, Ohio soon as well...


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll 80% be there.


----------



## arma3587 (Jul 19, 2008)

50-80% i'll be there. I live 1 hour 30 min from the location


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 19, 2008)

If all the same people come, it'll be interesting to see how much everyone has progressed. Unfortunately, my little brother won't be coming this time. He says it's too boring. I have no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 20, 2008)

I might show up; will have to check my schedule. The lack of a 5x5 event is a deterrent but I may still come regardless.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

See? See Jim? 5x5 is what attracts people.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm 90% sure I'm going, my mom volunteered to drive me. SECOND COMP FTW


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

That means we get to meet in person after talking in Pestvic's channel.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 20, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> That means we get to meet in person after talking in Pestvic's channel.


I'm younger than you think I am...don't tell anyone...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

So... How do you feel about the absence of a 5x5 round?


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 20, 2008)

It sucks, but I take too long for 5x5 and couldn't qualify even if there was a 5x5 event.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 20, 2008)

BUMMER!!!!!!!!!

my mom said i cant go... =[

Jim- do you think you could talk to some people to see if there can be a comp in Chicago sometime??


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

That sucks. On the bright side, you now have about 9 months to practice and impress us next year.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 20, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> BUMMER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my mom said i cant go... =[
> 
> Jim- do you think you could talk to some people to see if there can be a comp in Chicago sometime??



Aww, its too bad you can't come. Is it just that your mom is not willing to drive you? Do you know any other cubers in Chicago? You might be able to bum a ride.

I'm not particularly up for initiating organization of something in Chicago, as I don't know enough people who live there and would help work the competition, nor where a good place would be, etc. I'd be more than willing to help, though. Chances are the next one I organize will be in Columbus (at OSU), and will be within 9 months from now 

@Charles, chances are more than good we won't have enough time for 5x5. If its anything like the spring competition, we will be slightly behind again as it is, and if that happens we will be kicked out of the library with no awards at all. So as of now, *NO 5X5*.

Edit: Hey, Toby Mao is in Chicago... Unfortunately, I don't think he's into cubing much anymore, though...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

That's fine. My 5x5 records are actually pretty good for me right now. Have you decided the 4x4 qualifying time yet? I was thinking something a little slower than 2 minutes as there are fewer competitors this time. But time seems to be a major issue at this competition so...


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 20, 2008)

It will really depend on the number of competitors. Time isn't that big of an issue, we just have less of it this competition. I don't know the cutoff times... and probably won't til pre-reg closes. The list is sort of scant at the moment, but I do know there will certainly be more people not on this forum coming. Its only been up a couple days, after all. If the Hugheys make it, (I hope they do!), then there should be at least a few more in addition. And a few more here and there, probably...  A number of cubers from Cincinnati didn't come to the spring one, so hopefully they make this one... although I doubt they would do 4x4.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just to let you guys know, I got a haircut. I'm also a bit faster than last time so watch out. "a bit" meaning a whole 4 seconds.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jul 20, 2008)

I might actually go to this one... I'm in the Detroit area but near a major freeway so that it's only 3hr 28min drive for me. It sucks that it doesn't have 5x5, as that is my strongest event. With typical turn out I'd probably take first if there was one.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

The preview for Pineapple Express reminds me of the spring competition. It has the same song that Emile used for the montage.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 20, 2008)

my brother is 99% coming. I just (finally!) taught him how to solve a 3x3 using the beginners method. so he's really slow, but I'm hoping that he will practice quite a bit before coming. he messes up a lot, too.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 20, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Dave, I heard you guys are trying to organize one in the Niagara area, too? Its possible we will have a few people from Ohio up there if you manage to get it worked out.



Word gets around. We will announce it later this week. But you are correct, it will be in the Niagara area. It would be great if some of the US guys (and girls!) could make it. And there is one guy from the Cincinnati competition i would love to see come up. His name was Jim something, i saw him on TV afterwards talking about the last competition. If you know Jim, tell him to clear his schedule for the weekend following the August competition in Ohio. 

Under normal circumstances i would say you could stay at my house, but i don't live in Niagara either.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

So Jim, does this mean an Ohio cubers road trip?


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 21, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> That sucks. On the bright side, you now have about 9 months to practice and impress us next year.



haha, yeah- i'll be the next fastest female cuber! 



JBCM627 said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > BUMMER!!!!!!!!!
> ...



well, my dad is working (hes a fireman) so he works a night shift and he works a firework show the day before, so he cant drive me.
i have triplet siblings- they are 5 and so we dont have a babysitter for them, and one of my brothers' is Autistic so my mom doesnt want to leave him with somebody for two days.

but yeah, i really wish there was going to be one in Chicago, or closer to it. i tried emailing Toby about it awhile ago- but he said that he wasnt going to organize one or something like that... =[


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 22, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> So Jim, does this mean an Ohio cubers road trip?



We'll see. I won't guarantee anything because I may be in St. Louis that weekend moving my sister back to school. I also might be in Columbus. Then again, I might be in Canadeh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2008)

We're planning on being there. Rebecca is hoping to learn 2-at-a-time edgematching for 4x4x4 by then; it's pretty soon, but maybe she can get it by then.

slncuber21, would Indianapolis be close enough for you to attend, or is it still too far away?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 22, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> @Charles, chances are more than good we won't have enough time for 5x5. If its anything like the spring competition, we will be slightly behind again as it is, and if that happens we will be kicked out of the library with no awards at all. So as of now, *NO 5X5*.



Not even combined final, best of 1, sub-2?


----------



## Carson (Jul 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> We're planning on being there. Rebecca is hoping to learn 2-at-a-time edgematching for 4x4x4 by then; it's pretty soon, but maybe she can get it by then.
> 
> slncuber21, would Indianapolis be close enough for you to attend, or is it still too far away?



I'm just now really learning how to solve a 4x4 without having to look at algorithms, so she should have someone to compete with.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 22, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > @Charles, chances are more than good we won't have enough time for 5x5. If its anything like the spring competition, we will be slightly behind again as it is, and if that happens we will be kicked out of the library with no awards at all. So as of now, *NO 5X5*.
> ...



Haha I did consider it. That would be unfair to many competitors though, as it would really only allow a small minority of people (you) to actually take an average. I would say best of 1 for everyone, but this is not a preffered format for the final round of an event.

I am, however, considering adding in M/Magic and/or Square-1 due to requests. Opinions?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 22, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > @Charles, chances are more than good we won't have enough time for 5x5. If its anything like the spring competition, we will be slightly behind again as it is, and if that happens we will be kicked out of the library with no awards at all. So as of now, *NO 5X5*.
> ...



Fine, but only if 4x4 is best of 1, sub-45.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 23, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Haha I did consider it. That would be unfair to many competitors though, as it would really only allow a small minority of people (you) to actually take an average. I would say best of 1 for everyone, but this is not a preffered format for the final round of an event.
> 
> I am, however, considering adding in M/Magic and/or Square-1 due to requests. Opinions?



Wow, I was totally kidding and I'm surprised to hear that you considered it. XD

Magics are really quick; I don't see why it couldn't be added...


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> slncuber21, would Indianapolis be close enough for you to attend, or is it still too far away?



well- depends on where in Indianapolis... and if my dad is working or not.
i live in IL, if you dont know so... yeah.
Mike where you trying to organize a comp. there or what? Am I missing something??


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > slncuber21, would Indianapolis be close enough for you to attend, or is it still too far away?
> ...



We're in just the early "thinking about it" stages, but yes, my wife and I have been talking about maybe trying to host a competition in the Indianapolis area (probably in Fishers, which is northeast of Indianapolis). We have several ideas for good venues, and I think I can probably come up with a fair number of judges with some work, so it seems logical for us to think about doing it. It probably wouldn't be until very late this year or early next year, and if it's then, there's the matter of it being winter. I was hoping I might talk Jim into being my delegate if we do it - I figure he might like the chance to be in on a nearby competition without having to do all the hard work.

I just figured there are so many people saying they're "waiting for a competition in IL", and we're not in IL, but we're pretty close, so I figured maybe we could get a bunch of those people to come.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> We're in just the early "thinking about it" stages, but yes, my wife and I have been talking about maybe trying to host a competition in the Indianapolis area (probably in Fishers, which is northeast of Indianapolis). We have several ideas for good venues, and I think I can probably come up with a fair number of judges with some work, so it seems logical for us to think about doing it. It probably wouldn't be until very late this year or early next year, and if it's then, there's the matter of it being winter. I was hoping I might talk Jim into being my delegate if we do it - I figure he might like the chance to be in on a nearby competition without having to do all the hard work.
> 
> I just figured there are so many people saying they're "waiting for a competition in IL", and we're not in IL, but we're pretty close, so I figured maybe we could get a bunch of those people to come.



I'd be all for it if you held one, Mike. I'd happily delegate, or at the least work as a judge/scrambler/etc. I imagine you'd get a fairly large sized crowd too, as you are a bit closer to Michigan/Illinois, and would still have a good draw from Ohio and Kentucky. (and Indianna .)

On another note, Square-1 and M/Magic have been added to the schedule. Its quite full now, so no more requests for events will be considered. Unless you have a good idea for the mystery event


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



alright, i'll ask my parents when the time comes nearer, Fishers is only about 4 hours from me, so *maybe* my dad will go for it... if hes not working.


----------



## Carson (Jul 23, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > We're in just the early "thinking about it" stages, but yes, my wife and I have been talking about maybe trying to host a competition in the Indianapolis area (probably in Fishers, which is northeast of Indianapolis). We have several ideas for good venues, and I think I can probably come up with a fair number of judges with some work, so it seems logical for us to think about doing it. It probably wouldn't be until very late this year or early next year, and if it's then, there's the matter of it being winter. I was hoping I might talk Jim into being my delegate if we do it - I figure he might like the chance to be in on a nearby competition without having to do all the hard work.
> ...



I would most likely attend.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool - square-1!!! After my pathetic failure on square-1 at Nationals, I will be very happy to have another chance to hopefully do better and maybe get an average.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 24, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Bring your 2x2 Phil, Dakota's trying to beat your record.



Meh, I'll have the WR eventually.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think I can come....
I am working on G-FASSST though


----------



## Carson (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone other kentucky peeps planning on attending Cincinnati?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 25, 2008)

My friend Tyler (SD14 on here) may attend. Other than that, it's just you and me that I know of.


----------



## arma3587 (Jul 26, 2008)

> Anyone other kentucky peeps planning on attending Cincinnati?


Hey, i should be. I live in Scott County, KY.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

What does everyone average now? I don't mean best average but average of averages if you will. I am consistently sub-20. I get a few super 20 averages but it's always under 20.50.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 29, 2008)

Gah, I can't believe I have to practice now. My speed cubes haven't been lubed since WC 2005. That's how much I've been practicing. Well... it would be pretty cool do beat my previous best.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2008)

Tyson, I think it's pretty cool that you're going to compete in all the events. I hope it will be a pleasant change from all the organization headaches you usually have to deal with.

Are you going to compete in Magic, Master Magic, and Square-1 too? You might as well do them all!


----------



## hdskull (Jul 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Tyson, I think it's pretty cool that you're going to compete in all the events. I hope it will be a pleasant change from all the organization headaches you usually have to deal with.
> 
> Are you going to compete in Magic, Master Magic, and Square-1 too? You might as well do them all!



I agree, I've never seen you do anything besides BLD while you were in California.


----------



## Carson (Aug 6, 2008)

Going to be there for sure... took care of my work situation. I look forward to actually being able to talk to some of you guys at the competition. Nationals was educational, but it was so loud, busy, and crowded... it was pretty much impossible to have a real conversation with anyone.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 6, 2008)

This might be a bit crowded too, but it shouldn't be as busy or loud. If its crowded, it will be a cramped kind... and would be like that if too many spectators show up.

Stick around for dinner afterwords as well... that is often the best time to discuss cubing.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 6, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> I don't think I can come....
> I am working on G-FASSST though



Personally, I don't find G-FASSST worth it, but that's just me.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 6, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I can come....
> ...


I'm pretty sure I won't have another solve over 4 after I finish it. For evrey scramble I'll easily find the max 6 or 7 quick moves to get to PBL, or I could use EG if I see the case from inspection which happens quite often. It will be easy to learn too, so yeah I think its worth it.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 15, 2008)

Only one more day


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

Yep. Should be fun.

And humbling. There's only one event there that I'm even marginally good at - 3x3x3 BLD. And lately, I've been really slow at that too. But that makes it more fun because I can concentrate on the events I'm no good at. Maybe I'll improve. I'm going to try to get some tips on 3x3x3 while I'm there.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2008)

Not going; good luck to everyone!


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm terrible at 2x2 and OH. Those'll be fun. Sub-20 on 3x3 and sub-1:30 on 4x4. I'm aiming for top 5 in those events. Top 10 in OH will be easy. Sub-10 is my goal for 2x2. Does anyone have any information on all the people that don't have profiles?


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 15, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Does anyone have any information on all the people that don't have profiles?



only on my brother: he is slow and can only solve 3x3... that's all

I will go ahead and list my goals: 
sub 22 average 3x3, sub 20 single.
sub 8 average 2x2, sub 7 single
sub 1:45 average 4x4, sub 1:35 single
sub 48ish average OH, sub 40 single
Does anyone have any clue how these times would place me around?


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 15, 2008)

It's hard to say. But with no Canadians competing, you could probably make it into top 10. I'm aiming for 5th. I'll get it depending on if Bob is coming or if any of the first timers are faster than me.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 16, 2008)

Some Results (Mid-competition). First places:

2x2: Dakota Harris - 7.21 avg, 5.63 best
3x3 First: Dakota Harris - 15.36 avg, 13.28 best
Square-1: Takao Hashimoto - 24.67, 22.77
3x3 BLD: Tyson Mao - 2:12.68 best
4x4: Dakota Harris - 1:18.46 avg, 1:13.11 best


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 16, 2008)

wow, Dakota is dominating right now... 0.o


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 17, 2008)

xls results are posted on the competition site:
http://www.thewonderidiot.net/timer/competition2/CincinnatiSummer08.html

They should be up on the WCA site sooner or later.

Edit:
WCA results.

Edit2:
Scrambles are up.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I will go ahead and list my goals:
> sub 22 average 3x3, sub 20 single.
> sub 8 average 2x2, sub 7 single
> sub 1:45 average 4x4, sub 1:35 single
> sub 48ish average OH, sub 40 single



I just realizes how much I beat my OH and 4x4 goals


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a video of Tyson's scream? I feel I should have a copy, because I was judging and I almost soiled myself.


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Does anyone have a video of Tyson's scream? I feel I should have a copy, because I was judging and I almost soiled myself.



I was actually "fiddling" with my camera at that moment I believe. Probably just missed getting the audio by a few seconds.


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is one of the mystery events... Speed Oragami!


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 21, 2008)

Haha, Jordan looked so helpless. He didn't want my help though.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Aug 21, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Haha, Jordan looked so helpless. He didn't want my help though.





Yeah, I used to know how to make one without instructions but forgot, either that or the instructions screwed me up.

"Wuss!"


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 21, 2008)

llamapuzzle said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, Jordan looked so helpless. He didn't want my help though.
> ...



You gave up on origami, what else am I supposed to call you?


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow those 2x2 scrambles were nice. 

3.31 2.88 3.59 4.46 2.88 = 3.23 would've been WR


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> wow those 2x2 scrambles were nice.
> 
> 3.31 2.88 3.59 4.46 2.88 = 3.23 would've been WR



Too bad everyone sucked at the competiton...I should have been there...

EDIT: 10.60, 5.53, 6.95, 4.28, 4.21 = 5.59


----------

